# Help me sell photo rights



## leeroyjenkins36 (Jan 25, 2017)

I have recently gotten more serious into photography and I photographed an outdoor event recently. I was approached by a corporation that saw my photos on social media and inquired about purchasing unlimited usage of five photos and the cost per photo for unlimited usage. The want to use the photos in promo's, social media and print ad's. 

What is a ball park on what to charge and how to I conduct the transaction? What paper work do I need?


----------



## waday (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2017)

Visit ASMP.org and look at their Business Resources.

If you can afford to I would strongly recommend you hire a publication law attorney to guide you in the pricing negotiations and to generate the needed paperwork.

How long do they want the rights for?
Have you registered your copyrights with the US Copyright office?
Registering your copyrights doesn't make the photos any more valuable but it does get you way better legal recourse later.

It's doubtful they need 'unlimited usage'.
And by saying "unlimited rights" do they mean unlimited media types, unlimited geographically, for an unlimited time, unlimited re-sale rights, all of the above?
The more usage rights an entity wants and the longer period of time they want those rights, the more the rights cost.

Would you be willing to sell your copyrights?
You would want to be the one that writes the usage agreement.
:: PLUS :: License Generator



> The want to use the photos in promo's, social media and print ad's.


Oh. I almost forgot.
Do you have valid model release forms signed by all the recognizable people in the photos?
A Digital Photographer's Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things.
While you don't need model releases to sell the photos to the corporation, the corporation will need valid model releases on file to prevent being sued by anyone in the photos that didn't give their permission for their likeness to be used by the corporation for promotional and advertising purposes, including promotion and advertising on social media.

For unlimited promo, social media, and print ad use I would ball park the photos between $500 and $10,000 each.

Paperwork:
Model Releases
Use License
Invoice

Every once in a while a likeness usage without permission law suit is in the news, though they happen in the courts way more often. When they know who the photographer was, a likeness usage without permission law suit often includes suing the photographer.
Woman Sues Chipotle for $2.2 Billion for Using Her Photo Without a Release | Fstoppers

In all honesty, it's likely they have contacted you because they expect they will be able to take massive advantage of your inexperience and get some quite valuable photographs for a mere fraction of a penny on the dollar.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 30, 2017)

And people wonder what Lawyers are for.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 30, 2017)

If you think you could, I'd ask them what their budget was.


----------

